# Zeitenwende vs. Zeitwende



## bearded

Hallo zusammen

Aus einer Nachricht im heutigen deutschen 3sat-Teletext:

_Es brauche beschleunigte Verfahren, um auch bei der Energieversorgung eine *Zeitenwende* einzuleiten, sagte Niedersachsens Energieminister Olaf Lies._

Aus einem anderen Thread (Zeitenwende vs. Paradigmenwechsel) erfahre ich, dass ''Zeitenwende'' derzeit ein 'modisches' Wort ist. Aber meine Frage lautet:

hätte der Minister statt Zeitenwende ebensogut ''Zeitwende'' sagen können? Was ist der genaue Bedeutungsunterschied zwischen Zeitenwende und Zeitwende (wenn es überhaupt einen gibt)?

Anhand der Wörterbuch-Definitionen kann ich keine klare Unterscheidung der beiden Begriffe feststellen (_a new era, a turning of the era, a turning point.._).

Im Voraus besten Dank.


----------



## Frieder

Das Wort _Zeitwende _ist mir, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, noch nie begegnet. 

Es geht doch um "die Zeiten" als Ausdruck für "die gesellschaftlichen, politischen, wirtschaftlichen Umstände". Und "die Zeiten" wenden sich während einer Zeitenwende (the times they are a-changing).

"Die Zeit" ist etwas Physikalisch-mathematisches und kann nicht wenden/gewendet werden.


----------



## bearded

Frieder said:


> Das Wort _Zeitwende _ist mir, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, noch nie begegnet.


Sonderbar!
Zeitwende im Duden


----------



## Frieder

Stimmt: "Zeitwende" mit der Bedeutung "Beginn der christlichen Zeitrechnung" ist mir schon (wenn auch selten) begegnet. Nicht jedoch die Bedeutung "Zeitenwende" ... aber der Duden ist viel schlauer als ich.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> dass ''Zeitenwende'' derzeit ein 'modisches' Wort ist.


Besonders, seitdem Scholz es bezüglich der russischen Invasion in die Ukraine verwendet hat.


> _Die Zeitenwende-Rede von Bundeskanzler Olaf Scholz wird in die Geschichte eingehen._


----------



## Hutschi

"Zeitenwende" ist mir schon lange geläufig, meist im Sinne eines gesellschaftlichen Umbruchs.
Es mag modern sein.
Aber es gibt beide Bezeichnungen schon in Grimm's Wörterbuch:

Quelle:
www.woerterbuchnetz.de/DWB/zeitwende


> -wende, f.: Dehmel ges. w. 9, 47; zeiten- A. F. v. Schack ges. w. 9, 214; politische zeitenwende O. Spengler untergang d. abendlandes (1922) 2, 23. —





„ZEITWENDE, f.“, Deutsches Wörterbuch von Jacob Grimm und Wilhelm Grimm, digitalisierte Fassung im Wörterbuchnetz des Trier Center for Digital Humanities, Version 01/21, <Wörterbuchnetz>, abgerufen am 01.05.2022.

PS:
Ich denke, das "en" ist eine Verschönerung der Fuge, wie oft das "Fugen-s".


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Ich denke, das "en" ist eine Verschönerung der Fuge, wie oft das "Fugen-s".


Ich bin nicht überzeugt. Zeit im Sinne von Verhältnisse, Umstände oder Zeitgeist wird üblicherweise im Plural verwendet.
_Was sind denn das für Zeiten?
In diesen Zeiten muss man mit so etwas rechnen.
Wir leben in gefährlichen Zeiten._

Ich finde es naheliegend, zumindest empfinde ich es so, dass _Zeit_ in _Zeitenwende_ im Plural verwendet werden sollte.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Zeit im Sinne von.......... Zeitgeist wird üblicherweise im Plural verwendet


Sollte es demnach nicht ''Zeitengeist'' heißen?


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Ich bin nicht überzeugt. Zeit im Sinne von Verhältnisse, Umstände oder Zeitgeist wird üblicherweise im Plural verwendet.
> _Was sind denn das für Zeiten?
> In diesen Zeiten muss man mit so etwas rechnen.
> Wir leben in gefährlichen Zeiten._
> 
> Ich finde es naheliegend, zumindest empfinde ich es so, dass _Zeit_ in _Zeitenwende_ im Plural verwendet werden sollte.


Aber es ist die Wende der Zeit, nicht die der Zeiten.



bearded said:


> Sollte es demnach nicht ''Zeitengeist'' heißen?


Hier ist es eindeutig: Der Geist der (aktuellen) Zeit.


berndf said:


> Was sind denn das für Zeiten?
> In diesen Zeiten muss man mit so etwas rechnen.
> Wir leben in gefährlichen Zeiten.





> ... Verhältnisse, Umstände oder Zeitgeist



Eine Zeitenwende trennt zwei Zeitepochen.
Der Zeitgeist bezieht sich auf eine Zeitepoche, deshalb Zeitgeist.

Völlig scharf ist die Trennung nicht, deshalb "Zeitwende" udn "Zeitenwende", wobei (zumindest heute) "Zeitenwende" stark vorherrscht.

Nach der Diskussion würde ich sagen:

Zeitenwende: Bezieht sich eher auf ... Verhältnisse, Umstände 
Zeitwende: Trennpunkt zwischen zwei Epochen.

Der Zeitgeist beschreibt einen Zeitraum oder eine Zeitepoche und deren gesellschaftliche Stimmung und Ähnliches, wobei der Begiff vage ist und Übergänge existieren.

Ein solcher Übergang heute ist das Gendern. Es kennzeichnet einen sich ändernden Zeitgeist, aber keine Zeitenwende in der ganzen Komplexität.


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Hallo Leute

And what about : ''Vor der Wende der Zeiten '', es ist grammatisch korrekt ?
Zeitgeist und der Geist der Zeiten..?  
Die _Zeiten_ ändern sich mit der _Zeit._


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Sollte es demnach nicht ''Zeitengeist'' heißen?


Sprache ist nicht immer einfach und konsistent.

(Sohn: "Schau mal Papa, eine Woge". Vater: "Das ist eine Waage". Sohn: "Dann waage ich mich jetzt". Vater: "Das heißt _wiege_". Sohn: "Jetzt habe ich mich gewiegt". Vater: "Das heißt_ gewogen_". Sohn: "Also doch eine _Woge_".)


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Aber es ist die Wende der Zeit, nicht die der Zeiten.


Das bestreite ich gerade.


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> eine *Zeitenwende* einzuleiten


Sehr idiomatisch und das korrekte Wort hier. Ich kenne das auch nur so, nicht als "Zeitwende".


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Sehr idiomatisch und das korrekte Wort hier. Ich kenne das auch nur so, nicht als "Zeitwende".


Ich verwende es auch fast immer so. Es ist unstrittig, dass es idiomatisch ist.

---
Es ging hier aber um die Analyse.

Der Unterschied zwischen "Es ist eine andere Zeit" und "Es sind andere Zeiten" verschwimmt.
Trotzdem wird es (vielleicht) sehr leicht unterschiedlich verwendet.
Es ist eine andere Zeit. (Zeit als eine Art Dimension)
Es sind andere Zeiten. (Zeiten als eine Art Struktur bzw. Schichtung. Es stellt besser die Entwicklung dar.)
(Wenn man es als Einzahl vs. Mehrzahl betrachtet.)

Die Frage ist: Ist Zeitwende das gleiche oder etwas anderes als Zeitenwende?

Wenn es etwas anderes ist, hängt es von der Bedeutung ab, was man sagt. Wenn es das gleiche ist, geht es nach sprachlicher Schönheit, was man wählt.

Wie war der Geinitiv Singular von Zeit in Mittelhochdeutsch?
War es "der Zeiten" andalog zu "der Zungen"?  (Quelle: Lektion 7 Das mittelhochdeutsche Substantiv. Man unterscheidet bei der Deklination des mhd. Substantivs folgende grammatischen Kategorien: )
Dann würde es der normalen "Fugen"-Bildung folgen.
Neuhochdeutsch "der Zeiten" (Genitiv Plural) könnte dann mittelhochdeutsch Singular und Plural gewesen sein.

"Zeitenwende" wäre dann ein Sprachrelikt.

Regeln sind hier:
Fugen-en nach Nomen, die den Genitiv mit [e]s und den Plural mit e bilden


> ... Gehört das Wort ursprünglich zur schwachen Deklination, d.h. der Nom. Sg. ging im Mittelhochdeutschen auf _-e_, der Gen. Sg. auf _-en_ und der Nom. Pl. auf _-en_, dann ist das Fugenelement _-en-_ zu setzen.
> 
> *Rein auf die deutsche Gegenwartssprache bezogen lässt sich hier, soweit ich die Literatur dazu überschaue, keine Regel aufstellen.*



Für mich ist also die Frage: Gibt es einen Bedeutungsunterschied von "Zeitwende" und "Zeitenwende" oder nicht?

Warum diese Fragen:
Früher hatte ich beim Fugenlaut "en" regelmäßig als Plural aufgefasst. Es hat aber manchmal dann einen merkwürdigen Sinn oder der Plural ist schwer erklärbar.

Im Wordrefrerenzforum fand ich dann Erklärungen als Fugenlaut.
Beispiele:
Forumsregeln vs. Forenregeln
Hals-Nasen-Ohren-Arzt
Garagendach (Fugenlaut)


Wikipedia: Fugenlaut – Wikipedia



> Fugenelemente können bei diachronischer Betrachtung mit Flexionsendungen aus dem Plural _(Mehrzahl)_ oder Genitiv _(Wesfall)_ in Verbindung gebracht werden. Tatsächlich und somit synchron gesehen haben die Fugenelemente diese Bedeutung jedoch verloren:[1] Zum Beispiel sind _Gästehaus_ und _Gasthaus_ einfach verschiedene Begriffe, es geht dabei nicht um einen Unterschied darin, ob es ein oder mehrere Gäste geben kann. Im _Kindergarten_ befinden sich zwar mehrere Kinder, während die _Kindsmutter_ die Mutter eines bestimmten Kindes ist. Aber nicht jede _Kinderfrau_ und nicht jedes _Kindermädchen_ hat sich um mehr als ein Kind zu kümmern.



Ich denke, bei "der Zeiten Lauf" handelt es sich auch um eine feste Wendung. Mann kann es aber auch im Sinne Plural deuten.

Nur, für mich gilt: "Bei Zeitenwende" geht es um die Wende innerhalb einer Zeit, nicht innerhalb mehrerer Zeiten.


----------



## Hutschi

PS: Vergleiche: Zeitenfolge
Hier ergibt die Pluraldeutung sehr viel Sinn.

Duden: Zeitenwende


> das Ende einer Epoche oder Ära und der Beginn einer neuen Zeit
> Zeitwende (1)



In beiden Fällen geht es um *eine *Zeit.
In 2. ist es synonym.


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> Früher hatte ich beim Fugenlaut "en" regelmäßig als Plural aufgefasst. Es hat aber manchmal dann einen merkwürdigen Sinn oder der Plural ist schwer erklärbar.


Dass die -en-Endung bei Zeitenwende wirklich als Plural zu deuten ist, bleibt für mich nach wie vor fraglich. Man denke nur an ''ich hörte eine Frauenstimme'' (= eine weibliche Stimme.  Eine Zeitenwende = eine zeitliche Wende.. in mehrfachem Sinne?).
Und ''Zeitenfolge'' scheint auch nicht so verschieden von ''Zeitfolge'' zu sein.


----------



## Hutschi

Der Unterschied: Bei "Zeitfolge" ist der Singular komisch und für mich schwer erklärbar.
Bei "Zeitenwende" ist es die Pluralbedeutung.

Ich habe deshalb oben Quellen herausgesucht.
Am logischsten ist: Es ist Fugenlaut, der frühere Sprachformen behält oder nachahmt aus Analogie- und Schönheitsgründen.

Bei manchen Wörtern kann man "en" als Pluraform auffassen (bei Zeitenwende: wenn man "Zeiten" als Plural betrachtet,  finden entweder mehrere Zeiten gleichzeitig statt - oder Zeiten hat eine grundlegend andere Bedeutung als Zeit - oder es wird unlogisch.
Das Letzte ist in einer Sprache aber auch nicht selten.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Zeit im Sinne von Verhältnisse, Umstände oder Zeitgeist wird üblicherweise im Plural verwendet.


 
z.B. auch "Andere Zeiten, andere Sitten."


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Man denke nur an ''ich hörte eine Frauenstimme''


Eindeutig Plural. Vergleiche: _Männerstimme_ und nicht etwa _*Mannstimme, *Mannsstimme_ oder _*Mannesstimme_.

Genus und Nummerus eines Kompositums werden durch das letzte und nicht durch das erste Glied bestimmt und _-stimme_ ist Feminin Singular. Darum _eine Frauenstimme_.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Männerstimme und nicht etwa *Mannstimme...


Dann warum Kindesmord neben Kindermord? Ist Deine Regel wirklich...standfest?
Und 'Männerstimme' bedeutet meist wohl 'Stimme eines Mannes'.  Also Zeitenwende = Wende einer Zeit..?


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Dann warum Kindesmord neben Kindermord? Ist Deine Regel wirklich...standfest?


Weil Frauenstimme das Pendant zu _Männerstimme _ist und nicht zu _Kind(e)smord_.


----------



## bearded

Bitte betrachte auch meine Nachtragszeile.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Und 'Männerstimme' bedeutet meist wohl 'Stimme eines Mannes'.


Offensichtlich nicht.


----------



## bearded

Auch nicht bei "ich höre eine Männerstimme"?


----------



## berndf

_Männerstimme, Männerkleidung_, etc. bedeutet: _Stimme, Kleidung, _etc_., wie es für Männer üblich/typisch ist_.


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> z.B. auch "Andere Zeiten, andere Sitten."


Hier passt der Plural gut.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> _Männerstimme, Männerkleidung_, etc. bedeutet: _Stimme, Kleidung, _etc_., wie es für Männer üblich/typisch ist_.






berndf said:


> Eindeutig Plural. Vergleiche: _Männerstimme_ und nicht etwa _*Mannstimme, *Mannsstimme_ oder _*Mannesstimme_.


Heute stimme ich zu. "Mannesstimme" ist aus der Mode gekommen.

aber:
Zitierempfehlung für diesen Artikel

„MANNESSTIMME, f.“, Deutsches Wörterbuch von Jacob Grimm und Wilhelm Grimm, digitalisierte Fassung im Wörterbuchnetz des Trier Center for Digital Humanities, Version 01/21, <Wörterbuchnetz>, abgerufen am 03.05.2022.

www.woerterbuchnetz.de/DWB/mannesstimmef. "f. vox virilis."


---
Männerstimme:
 Hier ist aber der "Männer"-Teil wirklich im Plural im Sinne allgemeiner Eigenschaften von Männern.

---
Ich stimme jedenfalls zu, dass man beim gegenwärtigen Sprachstand bei "Zeitenwende" "Zeiten" als grammatischen Plural auffassen könnte. Mein Problem ist die Wende. Die hat einen konkreten Zeitpunkt oder kurzen Zeitraum.

Im gegebenen Kontext bedeutet Zeit:
Duden, Bedeutung 4:

Zeit
Zeitraum, Zeitabschnitt des Lebens, der Geschichte usw. *(einschließlich der herrschenden Verhältnisse*)
BEISPIELE



> eine vergangene, eine neue, die heutige, die wilhelminische, die Weimarer Zeit
> kommende, künftige Zeiten...
> 
> 
> das waren [noch] Zeiten! _(das war eine schöne Zeit!)_
> die Zeit war noch nicht reif dafür _(die Entwicklung war noch nicht genug fortgeschritten)_
> der Schrank hat schon bessere Zeiten gesehen _(war früher in einem besseren Zustand)_



Duden wechselt Singular und Plural. In einigen Fällen ist Plural üblicher.



berndf said:


> Ich bin nicht überzeugt. Zeit im Sinne von Verhältnisse, Umstände oder Zeitgeist wird üblicherweise im Plural verwendet.
> _Was sind denn das für Zeiten?
> In diesen Zeiten muss man mit so etwas rechnen.
> Wir leben in gefährlichen Zeiten._



In all diesen Fällen funktioniert auch Singular, mit leichten Unterschieden in der Konnotation.

"Was ist das nur für eine Zeit!?"
"In dieser Zeit muss man mit sowas rechnen." (Sinn ist gleich, psychologische Wirkung ist neutraler, Plural ist emotionaler.)
"Wir leben in einer gefährlichen Zeit." (neutraler, weniger emotional als mit Plural.)
Der Unterschied ist aber eher gering, er ist vor allem stilistisch emotionaler im  Plural.


----------

